# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Stafeta e dashurise nga prindi te femija

## EuroStar1

Une dua me shume femijet e mi, me shume se veten dhe se prinderit.....por.....a nuk po i kthejme shpinen dashurise qe paten prindrit tane per ne ?

d.m.th...Prindi yne , na ka dashur Ne me shume se prindrit e vet.

Ndersa ne duam me shume femijet tane se prindrit qe na kan bere koken dhe qe kan sakrifikuar per ne aq shume

Do vije nje dite, qe edhe femijet tane, do duan me shume femijet e tyre se ne qe sakrifikuam rinin, rehatine etj

Po ta analizoosh mire, me duket pak si pa kuptim kjo stafete e dashurise po nejse

----------


## bebi im

kjo eshte gjeja me e natyrshme qe i ndodh njeriut kur behet me femije...
i do pafundesisht, pa kushte, me shume se veten, me shume se prinderit...
ashtu sic prinderit e mi me kane dashur mua me shume se prinderit e vet edhe me shume se veten e tyre, ashtu sic ata kane sakrifikuar gjithcka per mua, e njejta gje me ndodh edhe mua me femijen tim...
edhe femija im kur te behet me femije sigurisht qe do ti doje pafundesisht...
edhe une do te jem e lumtur dhe do te ndihem krenare qe femija im te kete familjen e saj dhe femijet e saj...
ne fund te fundit ky eshte qellimi i cdo prindi qe ti nxjerre femijet ne jete dhe ti shohe te lumtur ne familjet e tyre qe do krijojne...

----------


## loneeagle

> Une dua me shume femijet e mi, me shume se veten dhe se prinderit.....por.....a nuk po i kthejme shpinen dashurise qe paten prindrit tane per ne ?
> 
> d.m.th...Prindi yne , na ka dashur Ne me shume se prindrit e vet.
> 
> Ndersa ne duam me shume femijet tane se prindrit qe na kan bere koken dhe qe kan sakrifikuar per ne aq shume
> 
> Do vije nje dite, qe edhe femijet tane, do duan me shume femijet e tyre se ne qe sakrifikuam rinin, rehatine etj
> 
> Po ta analizoosh mire, me duket pak si pa kuptim kjo stafete e dashurise po nejse



ke harruar qe edhe prinderit tane i duan me shume femijet tane se ne. E pashpjegushme eshte, por kjo nuk do te thote se ne i kthejme shpinen prinderve i duam edhe ata por kur lind femijen tend kupton qe ka dashuri edhe me te madhe.

----------


## Prudence

ashtu eshte eurostar...po natyra i ka rregulluar keshtu gjerat..... kjo vjen krejt natyrshem dhe nuk eshte e qellimshme...dhe une ndjej keqardhje kur e mendoj... prinderit i dua sh (dhe duke u rritur e duke u bere prind vet ua di dhe me sh vlerat dhe ndjej dhe me sh dashuri) sa me sh kalon koha e ndjej sa mire eshte ti kesh sa me gjate dhe te ndihesh gjithmone femije para tyre...por kur eshte fjala per femijet e mije.....jeta e tere me rrotullohet rreth tyre....


mbase shpjegimi mund te jete qe jane me te vegjel te pa mbrojtur te pa rrahur me jeten dhe kane nevoje per ndihmen,mbeshtetjen,kujdesin,dashurin tone...

----------


## PINK

Jo prude  :ngerdheshje: . I ke bere kokat, dhembshuria eshte me e madhe. Dhe kur te rriten prape ato do duash me shume. Kjo eshte circle of life. Pason dashurine te femija jot, tip stafete. Po dadhuria e prindit per femijen eshte me madhe se e kunderta.

----------


## Prudence

> Jo prude . I ke bere kokat, dhembshuria eshte me e madhe. Dhe kur te rriten prape ato do duash me shume. Kjo eshte circle of life. Pason dashurine te femija jot, tip stafete. Po dadhuria e prindit per femijen eshte me madhe se e kunderta.


po pra PINK...se sado te rriten ata per mua jane femije,ndersa tek prindit tane kemi pare gjithmone sigurine tek nje i madh qe vendos per ne,kujdeset per ne,ben ate qe duhet per ne,eshte i dhene pas nesh deri sa te kete ymer....

dmth eshte me radhe kjo pune  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albo

E di ate historine e vjeter?

Nje burre i martuar e me femije, jetonte se bashku me babain e vete plak ne shtepi. Babai ishte me huqe, plak dhe kish nevoje per shume gjera. I biri i lodhur me te atin, e merr qe ta heqi qafe duke e hedhur ne nje gremine ne te dale te fshatit. Kur vajten tek gremina, babai ne karroce i thote:

- Biri im, mos me hidh ketu, hidhem pak me poshte.
- Pse jo ketu? - e pyet i biri qe u be shume kurioz.
- Se ketu kam hedhur babane tim, - ia kthen babai plak.

I biri u mendua per nje moment dhe nderroi mendje. Nuk e hodhi te atin ne gremine por e mori prape ne shtepi.

- Pse nderrove mendje biri im? - e pyet i ati.
- Nuk dua qe im bir te beje te njejten gje me mua neser! - i thote i biri.



Nje histori tjeter po ne te njejten ceshtje:

Nje grua shqiptare kujdesej shume per vjehrrin e saj plak. Te gjitha grate e pallatit e kishin zili dhe nga ana tjeter nuk e kuptonin se perse kujdesej kaq shume per vjehrrin e saj. Tek e fundit, nuk e kish baba por vjehrr. Nje dite teksa pinin kafene e pyesin:

- Po mire me Vjollca, kaq shume e do kete vjehrrin qe i ben ysmet sikur te te kish bere koken?
- Po nuk u kujdesa une, kush do kujdeset per te? - thote Vjollca. (vjehrri i saj nuk kish vajza por djem)
- Te tere kemi vjehrra ne shtepi, por nuk kujdesimi per ta ashtu sic ben ti.
- Une kujdesem per vjehrrin se dua te respektoj burrin qe edhe ai te me respektoje prinderit e mi sic ia respektoj une babane atij. Por e bej edhe per nje gje tjeter, qe eshte akoma me e rendesishme.
- Cfare eshte me e rendesishme?
- E bej qe t'iu mesoj femijeve te mi qe te kujdesen per te moshuarit. Qe neser kur te behem ne pleq, te kujdesen per ne e mos na lene ne rruge.

Grate e pallatit u befasuan nga pergjigjia e Vjollces, nuk u kish shkuar mendja tek keto gjera.

Albo

----------

